# pop songs with string/orchestral arrangements



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

I think some hit pop songs have had great string/orchestral arrangements. my top 5 are, If you could read my mind by Gordon Lightfoot, days of pearly spencer by Marc Almond, Nothing rhymed by Gilbert osullivan, Yesterday by Matt Monroe, Mr Blue Sky by ELO. these songs were all top 40 hits in the uk any more suggestions?


----------

